

19-year-old girl in Egypt invents a spacecraft propulsion device - bond
http://thenextweb.com/africa/2012/05/18/19-year-old-girl-in-egypt-invents-a-spacecraft-propulsion-device/

======
gus_massa
The article is not very clear, and has no technical details, and has not a
reference to a peer review journal article. So it is very difficult to know if
this theoretical device really works.

I'm not sure, but it even looks like a perpetual motion example. (But it could
be a problem with the press report.)

And the article says that is a variation of the "Differential sail", but the
most clear reference in Wikipedia (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakthrough_Propulsion_Physics...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakthrough_Propulsion_Physics_Program)
) has many proposed devices that are very controversial and probably violates
some physics laws.

